# May 2017 SMF Soap Challenge - fluid acrylic cell pour



## kchaystack (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome to May's 2017 SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This months voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.
_____________________________________________________________

NOW
This month’s challenge is the fluid acrylic cell pour, inspired by this video - "Water & Fire" by Black Cat Blues-Premium Hand Made Art Soap by soaper Vicki Frost

This challenge requires that you create 'cell' embeds and place them on the top of your bars.


SMF Challenge Specific Rules

*You need to use a slab pour. If you do not have a slab mold, you can use a loaf mold - but pour as if it is a slab.
*Your cells should stand out from the background they are placed on and must include at least 2 colors.
*The layer the cells are embedded into must also use at least 2 colors, and those 2 colors must be different than the colors in your cells.  (For example: if your cells are black, white, and red, the top of your soap can be blue, yellow and black, as 2 of the top colors are different than what is used in the cells)
*You may layer this several times as Vicki does in her video - but this is not required.
*Your entry needs to contain a picture of the whole slab before it is cut, and then a picture of at least one cut bar.   The bar will be used as the image when voting starts. 

Challenge Entry Thread Opens May 20, 2017.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes May 28, 2017 (11:59pm CST)
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens May 28th.
Winners Announced May 31, 2017.


SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. 
· After the closing date, the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on both threads. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok I was gonna wait til tonight, but I figured people might need extra time as this is going to require you make 2 separate small batches of soap.   Here is the video link https://youtu.be/aXIPs-QX308.  I will post my cut pics soon, I had to wash the ash off them so they are drying. Feel free to post any questions and I will be happy to answer.


Sign up

1.


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh wow! My favourite soaper! :clap: 

(Vicki's channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdw8dVf0eaCtUHiaxB2pAmw)

Thank-you!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 30, 2017)

Sign up

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 30, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> Oh wow! My favourite soaper! :clap:
> 
> I got a 404 on the title thread link to her video?
> 
> ...



Fixed the link


----------



## newbie (Apr 30, 2017)

Sign up

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
2. Newbie-love me some new techniques


----------



## artemis (Apr 30, 2017)

Sign up

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
2. Newbie-love me some new techniques
3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 30, 2017)

Sign up

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
2. Newbie-love me some new techniques
3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!
4. BattleGnome - I finally have more than 1 day off in a row! Fingers crossed I can get stuff done.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 30, 2017)

Alright,  this might be above my paygrade, but I am always loving to learn new things, so I will give it a shot.

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
2. Newbie-love me some new techniques
3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!
4. BattleGnome - I finally have more than 1 day off in a row! Fingers crossed I can get stuff done.
5.  SunRiseArts - going in scared !

Question: does this has to be a CP process only? Or is MP allowed? This would be so great on MP....

Also do the cells on top have to be round, or can they be any shape like in the other video?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 30, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Question:  does this has to be a CP process only?  Or is MP allowed?  This would be so great on MP....



I do not mind MP at all- al long as the main hosts for the challenges don't


----------



## newbie (May 1, 2017)

We always welcome M&P!!!


----------



## Soapprentice (May 1, 2017)

I have a doubt regarding the embeds. Can we use fun shaped moulds to make the embeds?


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> I have a doubt regarding the embeds. Can we use fun shaped moulds to make the embeds?



What kind of doubt? 

In order to simulate cell formation from acrylic paints, they need to be organic shapes - I do not think you will get those from moulds.


----------



## Soapprentice (May 1, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> What kind of doubt?
> 
> In order to simulate cell formation from acrylic paints, they need to be organic shapes - I do not think you will get those from moulds.



Oh.. got it! Thank you.


----------



## SoapSap (May 1, 2017)

How do I get my name on the sign up list?


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 1, 2017)

newbie said:


> We always welcome M&P!!!


 

Yay! I will make a MP and a CP batch, and see which one I like better


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

SoapSap said:


> How do I get my name on the sign up list?



If you qualify to participate (rules listed in the 1st post) copy the latest sign up list and add your name as the next number.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 1, 2017)

SoapSap said:


> How do I get my name on the sign up list?


 
copy the list, and add your name at the end


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2017)

I have an idea brewing - can the cells, once poured, be manipulated in any way to change the shape, or do they have to be as they are poured. For example, could a skewer be used to change the outside shape, or to swirl colors within a cell? I haven't tried this yet, so it might be a complete bust anyway.


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I have an idea brewing - can the cells, once poured, be manipulated in any way to change the shape, or do they have to be as they are poured. For example, could a skewer be used to change the outside shape, or to swirl colors within a cell? I haven't tried this yet, so it might be a complete bust anyway.



No, the cells should not be manipulated while pouring.  The colors will swirl if you pour the colors correctly.  Add your colored batter slowly - so it sits on top of your base cell color.  You could use a spoon to get the colors closer to the surface of your base (or a squeeze bottle).  Pour small amounts and add more color often.  change whatever your last color is as it will be more prominent in those cells. You can cut some to make them fit the design you are making on the top of the slab.


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying. So you are basically looking for roundish shapes, like in the video? Sorry if I'm being dense.


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

Yes - most of the cells in an acrylic pour paining are round or oval, tho some can be strange rounded squares where 2 cells formed next to each other and pressed together.


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2017)

OK, got it! Thanks!


----------



## doriettefarm (May 1, 2017)

dibbles - I'm glad you asked for clarification on the cells . . . I had a bright idea to pour them and then use a knife to cut them into cooler geometric shapes


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

doriettefarm said:


> dibbles - I'm glad you asked for clarification on the cells . . . I had a bright idea to pour them and then use a knife to cut them into cooler geometric shapes



Some shaping would be ok, like I said, not all of  them are rounded - just not all of them.

for example;  https://i.ytimg.com/vi/y-aLtUSs2A4/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## artemis (May 1, 2017)

I have my cells poured. The swirling in them is subtle, which I was going for, but I'm not sure it will translate well for photos. We'll see!


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

artemis said:


> I have my cells poured. The swirling in them is subtle, which I was going for, but I'm not sure it will translate well for photos. We'll see!



I was worried about that in my demo.  That is why while I went for high contrast in the top, I did not go for extreme swirls for the top


----------



## artemis (May 1, 2017)

And, what about deliberately sinking part of a cell, so that only part is visible?


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

artemis said:


> And, what about deliberately sinking part of a cell, so that only part is visible?



That is fine.  Several of mine did that naturally


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 1, 2017)

I am glad the cell thing was clarified, because I click on the Vicky frost video embedded in the description, and she did cut hers with an exacto knife.  Maybe that I the reason for the confusion?.  Round it is!


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I am glad the cell thing was clarified, because I click on the Vicky frost video embedded in the description, and she did cut hers with an exacto knife.  Maybe that I the reason for the confusion?.  Round it is!



No, the video in the description is "Water & Fire". I do not see where she cuts the cells there - tho she might have cleaned them up a bit before using them.

In the video "Earth & Fire" she does a mosaic where she creates a geometric pieces to create a scene, but that is not the inspiration for this challenge.


----------



## artemis (May 1, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I am glad the cell thing was clarified, because I click on the Vicky frost video embedded in the description, and she did cut hers with an exacto knife.  Maybe that I the reason for the confusion?.  Round it is!



When I clicked on the link earlier, it took me to the mosaic video, too.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 2, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> No, the video in the description is "Water & Fire". I do not see where she cuts the cells there - tho she might have cleaned them up a bit before using them.
> 
> In the video "Earth & Fire" she does a mosaic where she creates a geometric pieces to create a scene, but that is not the inspiration for this challenge.


 

Oh boy, I am sorry.  I seem to be making lots of boo boos lately.  I have had  two very difficult weeks, and I guess my attention is off.  I really need to get some rest.

I worked on my cells with MP today.  It was such a challenge!  You have to work at really hot temperatures, but I think they look cool.  I think it would be easier with CP.


----------



## artemis (May 2, 2017)

artemis said:


> When I clicked on the link earlier, it took me to the mosaic video, too.



I am correcting myself, sort of. The link I followed was the one that is in the video decription on YouTube.  It sends you to a video for soap mosaic.


----------



## Omneya (May 2, 2017)

Here is where the last time I saw the "sign up"
1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
2. Newbie-love me some new techniques
3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!
4. BattleGnome - I finally have more than 1 day off in a row! Fingers crossed I can get stuff done.
5. SunRiseArts - going in scared !
6.) Omneya -What's another nervous breakdown gonna do to me. They haven't killed me yet..I am in


----------



## mommycarlson (May 2, 2017)

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
2. Newbie-love me some new techniques
3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!
4. BattleGnome - I finally have more than 1 day off in a row! Fingers crossed I can get stuff done.
5. SunRiseArts - going in scared !
6.) Omneya -What's another nervous breakdown gonna do to me. They haven't killed me yet..I am in
7. Mommycarlson - this is way above my paygrade, but I can't stop thinking about it!  I'm in!  I think......

Okay, I do have a question.  So is this a special soap batter?  I was wondering what the "acrylic" means?  Okay, another question, how long  can I leave the base layer before I put the next layer on before they will refuse to stick to each other?  Does that make sense?  I have mulled this challenge over and over and now I think my brain is overheating!    I need to step away for a bit and process.  TIA for answering my questions!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 2, 2017)

I've been looking at videos about making "cells" using acrylic paints as well as the "Water and fire" video. 

Looks to me like the paint version of "cells" are formed by using various layers of paint (and sometimes additives such as silicones) that don't want to mix with each other -- the cells form when an upper layer of paint slides away to reveal an underlying layer of paint -- something like oil droplets floating on water. Really cool.

So I get how the paint version works ... but I'm not quite sure I understand the soap version. When making the soapy version of this technique, the cells aren't made like they are with acrylic paint? Instead the little circles of previously-made soap are dropped into a thin layer of variegated soap batter? So it's more of a simulated or faux cell technique?

Could somebody un-confuse me? Thanks!


----------



## kchaystack (May 2, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> Okay, I do have a question.  So is this a special soap batter?  I was wondering what the "acrylic" means?  Okay, another question, how long  can I leave the base layer before I put the next layer on before they will refuse to stick to each other?  Does that make sense?  I have mulled this challenge over and over and now I think my brain is overheating!    I need to step away for a bit and process.  TIA for answering my questions!



Nothing special - other than a slow moving recipe.  the fluid acrylic cell pour refers to a technique used in abstract painting where acrylic paint is mixed with several things to make it more fluid and poured on to a canvas. 

My recipe for is was:

40% Lard
20% Olive
15% Avocado
15% coconut  
5% cocoa butter
5% castor

I waited about a day between layers. Your question makes perfect sense, sorry I forgot that info in my voice over.  



DeeAnna said:


> I've been looking at videos about making "cells" using acrylic paints as well as the "Water and fire" video.
> 
> Looks to me like the paint version of "cells" are formed by using various layers of paint (and sometimes additives such as silicones) that don't want to mix with each other -- the cells form when an upper layer of paint slides away to reveal an underlying layer of paint -- something like oil droplets floating on water. Really cool.




Right.  Makes me want to invest in some cheap paint and canvases. 



> So I get how the paint version works ... but I'm not quite sure I understand the soap version. When making the soapy version of this technique, the cells aren't made like they are with acrylic paint? Instead the little circles of previously-made soap are dropped into a thin layer of variegated soap batter? So it's more of a simulated or faux cell technique?
> 
> Could somebody un-confuse me? Thanks!



You are right - the cells are made as embeds and placed in the fluid thin top layer of the soap.  Vicki did get some cell like spots in her layers before adding the created embeds - I think that was just drops of very fluid batter falling just right, and not the soap sliding away the way it does in paint.  

But yes, faux cell is a good way to describe it, and your question :  [



> Instead the little circles of previously-made soap are dropped into a thin layer of variegated soap batter?



is exactly right.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 2, 2017)

"...Vicki did get some cell like spots in her layers..."

Yes, and I think that's partly why I have gotten things muddled. 

I suspect these cells are caused by more than just using thin fluid soap, but I'd have to try it to know.

In one of her videos she was holding a small dropper bottle of clear liquid and put scattered droplets of liquid on the soap. Not sure what that was, but I wonder if it might have been silicone oil which would work to make "real" cells. 

Only watched two of her vids. I can't find this in "Water and Fire", so maybe it was in "Carnaby Street", but couldn't find it there either. I was fast forwarding in an effort to find the spot, and this bit is really brief, so I might have missed it. Grrr.

"...yes, faux cell is a good way to describe it..."

Okay -- all is clear now. Thanks, KC!

"... Makes me want to invest in some cheap paint and canvases..."

Glad to hear I'm not the only one! Remember the kid's toy (or maybe this is before your time, you being such a sweet young thing!) where you put a piece of paper on a turntable, turned the turntable on, and drizzled paint over the whirling paper? 

Oops -- it's still around! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006EQP3JM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mommycarlson (May 2, 2017)

Thank you KC, especially for the recipe, I have trouble with batter staying fluid so I appreciate it!


----------



## kchaystack (May 2, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> Thank you KC, especially for the recipe, I have trouble with batter staying fluid so I appreciate it!



No problem.  I used a 33% lye solution and used less than 10 seconds of blending to just get to emulsion.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 2, 2017)

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
2. Newbie-love me some new techniques
3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!
4. BattleGnome - I finally have more than 1 day off in a row! Fingers crossed I can get stuff done.
5. SunRiseArts - going in scared !
6.) Omneya -What's another nervous breakdown gonna do to me. They haven't killed me yet..I am in
7. Mommycarlson - this is way above my paygrade, but I can't stop thinking about it! I'm in! I think...... 
8. DeeAnna -- Okay, now I'm ~really~ curious.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 2, 2017)

Is it ok to trim the cells for them to look better?


----------



## kchaystack (May 2, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Is it ok to trim the cells for them to look better?



Yes, a little clean up is ok.


----------



## dibbles (May 2, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> I suspect these cells are caused by more than just using thin fluid soap, but I'd have to try it to know.
> 
> In one of her videos she was holding a small dropper bottle of clear liquid and put scattered droplets of liquid on the soap. Not sure what that was, but I wonder if it might have been silicone oil which would work to make "real" cells.
> 
> Only watched two of her vids. I can't find this in "Water and Fire", so maybe it was in "Carnaby Street", but couldn't find it there either. I was fast forwarding in an effort to find the spot, and this bit is really brief, so I might have missed it. Grrr.



DeeAnna, I saw that too. It is in the Water and Fire video, I found what I think you saw at about 9:25. I thought maybe it was alcohol, but didn't think about a silicone oil. I was also wondering if there was something mixed into her soap batter, because there is a kind of glazing - for lack of a better word - when she is pouring that top layer. It spreads differently than even very thin batter would I think, and there are little bubbles or something that rise to the surface and then leave a different color when they 'pop'. This is right before the dropper part. I haven't tried this yet, so it's all just speculation as I really don't know how thin batter will behave when poured like this.



kchaystack said:


> Right.  Makes me want to invest in some cheap paint and canvases.





DeeAnna said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one! Remember the kid's toy (or maybe this is before your time, you being such a sweet young thing!) where you put a piece of paper on a turntable, turned the turntable on, and drizzled paint over the whirling paper?



Do it! It's messy and fun!


----------



## Misschief (May 3, 2017)

I'm going to sit this one out. I know I won't have the time for it. I'm really looking forward to seeing the entries, and the attempts, though.


----------



## kchaystack (May 3, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one! Remember the kid's toy (or maybe this is before your time, you being such a sweet young thing!) where you put a piece of paper on a turntable, turned the turntable on, and drizzled paint over the whirling paper?
> 
> Oops -- it's still around! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006EQP3JM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



You can do this even cheaper...

https://youtu.be/StLyovBfkuQ

I have thought about this too...  Haha!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 3, 2017)

Dibbles -- THANK YOU for the info! Obviously my fast forward did skip over the bits I wanted to find.

I wish I knew for sure what her little tips and tricks are that we're noticing -- like you, I'm utterly guessing what she's doing -- but I respect her right to keep some things to herself. Gives us a good reason to do our homework.  She's generous to share the general technique in her videos, and I appreciate that.

If alcohol would work to trigger cell formation in soap, I think that would be far better than silicone oil. The alcohol would eventually evaporate, but the silicone would be a permanent addition to the soap. Not sure what I think about washing myself with soap that's got silicone oil in it, even if only tiny traces and even though it's fairly inert. I use silicone oil and lighter silicone based lubricants occasionally in my leather working business, and it's tenacious and very slippery stuff. 



dibbles said:


> DeeAnna, I saw that too. It is in the Water and Fire video, I found what I think you saw at about 9:25. I thought maybe it was alcohol, but didn't think about a silicone oil. I was also wondering if there was something mixed into her soap batter, because there is a kind of glazing - for lack of a better word - when she is pouring that top layer. It spreads differently than even very thin batter would I think, and there are little bubbles or something that rise to the surface and then leave a different color when they 'pop'. This is right before the dropper part. I haven't tried this yet, so it's all just speculation as I really don't know how thin batter will behave when poured like this.


----------



## artemis (May 3, 2017)

I popped the cells off my silicone mat today. The tops  are covered in ash. Do you suppose a bath will help them? Or maybe I should just flip them over...


----------



## kchaystack (May 3, 2017)

artemis said:


> I popped the cells off my silicone mat today. The tops  are covered in ash. Do you suppose a bath will help them? Or maybe I should just flip them over...



I washed off the ash after I placed the cells and cut the bars.


----------



## dibbles (May 3, 2017)

artemis said:


> I popped the cells off my silicone mat today. The tops  are covered in ash. Do you suppose a bath will help them? Or maybe I should just flip them over...



This has been successful for me. Try it with one cell and see if it works.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=63325


----------



## artemis (May 3, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> I washed off the ash after I placed the cells and cut the bars.



Oh, that makes more sense. Less likely to break the cells.


----------



## artemis (May 3, 2017)

dibbles said:


> This has been successful for me. Try it with one cell and see if it works.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=63325



I will try that!


----------



## newbie (May 3, 2017)

Well, I tried mixing a small amount of batter with rubbing alcohol and pouring it with another color before it set. No cells. I tried spritzing some alcohol on, sprinkled some soapy water on, sprayed some window cleaner on, tried layering batters with different amounts of water and SF to see if the more watery ones would sink and allow the oilier batter to come up as cells....all produced no cells. My batter has been pretty thin and maybe it would work with different water and SF percentages if they were thicker but I don't think it can be much thicker than cream. I don't have any liquid silicone to try and I'm not sure it's good to have in soap. Perhaps the density of acrylics can't really be reproduced well with soap batter. I'll still stick some cells on but I'm curious to know if it can be done just like it is with paints.

Here is one of her explanations:

"Hello Grace.  FYI there is a technique in this piece that no one has asked me about.  I believe you are an artist who may find this interesting.  On the top water layer, cells were created by the different viscosity's of the colored soap just like the fluid acrylic artists.  This is the important part, "Pseudo cells" were also created by dropping 91% isopropol from an eye dropped onto very liquid soap, just barely emulsified.  I have also sprayed and drawn the alcohol onto experiential pieces."  

Hmmmm, I must not have made the watery ones watery enough.


----------



## dibbles (May 4, 2017)

newbie said:


> Here is one of her explanations:
> 
> "Hello Grace.  FYI there is a technique in this piece that no one has asked me about.  I believe you are an artist who may find this interesting.  On the top water layer, cells were created by the different viscosity's of the colored soap just like the fluid acrylic artists.  This is the important part, "Pseudo cells" were also created by dropping 91% isopropol from an eye dropped onto very liquid soap, just barely emulsified.  I have also sprayed and drawn the alcohol onto experiential pieces."
> 
> Hmmmm, I must not have made the watery ones watery enough.



Good find Newbie. I wonder just how thin the batter has to be. There is such a fine line between barely and not emulsified.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 4, 2017)

The word "cell" is suddenly throwing me. I think it's a case of seeing the word too much in an instance and over thinking - I'll have to make the soap before I understand it in word terms.

Since I hope to start making my cells tomorrow... how does this sound:
1# batch
100% olive oil
Water as 38% of oil (soap calc default)
<5% SF 

Technique wise, drizzle one color on top of the other and Clyde slide it into puddles? Am I overthinking?

When I get tired of making cells I'll just pour it all into cavity molds and ignore them for a while (since it will probably take a month or so to harden enough to Unmold). I imagine I'll still end up with more embeds than I need/want and these cells will find there way into many a strange soap combination.

Another question: never mind this. I just found a video of an a painter explaining the technique further and it makes more sense now. Research FTW!


----------



## Soapprentice (May 4, 2017)

I'm gonna sit out this month.. wanna tryout the new fragrances and this challenge is not for the new FOs.


----------



## kchaystack (May 4, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> I'm gonna sit out this month.. wanna tryout the new fragrances and this challenge is not for the new FOs.



Actually if you make the base of your soap scented, and then make the faux cells and the swirled layer on top unscented, you can try out a new FO and still do a cool design.

My demo base the FO riced and accelerated horribly.  that is why I put a thin layer of white on top to smooth it out for the rest of the soap.



BattleGnome said:


> The word "cell" is suddenly throwing me. I think it's a case of seeing the word too much in an instance and over thinking - I'll have to make the soap before I understand it in word terms.
> 
> Since I hope to start making my cells tomorrow... how does this sound:
> 1# batch
> ...



I do not think 100% OO with a high water amount is a good idea - it will take a LONG time to set up so you can use them in the rest of the challenge.


----------



## dibbles (May 4, 2017)

newbie said:


> Here is one of her explanations:
> 
> "Hello Grace.  FYI there is a technique in this piece that no one has asked me about.  I believe you are an artist who may find this interesting.  On the top water layer, cells were created by the different viscosity's of the colored soap just like the fluid acrylic artists.  This is the important part, "Pseudo cells" were also created by dropping 91% isopropol from an eye dropped onto very liquid soap, just barely emulsified.  I have also sprayed and drawn the alcohol onto experiential pieces."
> 
> Hmmmm, I must not have made the watery ones watery enough.



I tried dropping alcohol on the surface, and it worked pretty well. However, where the alcohol was, the surface got a skin similar to what you can see when the oils are too cool. My batter was at the same trace for all colors. I made the mistake of dropping alcohol before putting my cells in place. This caused a bit of a problem, but I dropped the alcohol in too many places. I had to remove some of the alcohol cells with a skewer so my soap cells would sit on the surface of the batter. I left some to see what happens when it (hopefully) all gels.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 5, 2017)

I'm glad to hear about the alcohol technique for making "real" cells. Wow, you guys are rockin' this!

I gotta get busy!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 5, 2017)

My first attempt (and most likely last) was a horrible ugly mess  LOL.  Okay, the soap itself was fine, the color scheme however, was not.  It did not blend well together, my orange turned pink, so the brown and black background looked awful with it, nevermind the fact that I put some yellow in with the black and brown to try to bring a little pizazz to it.  Ughhhh.  I have already shredded and rebatched it.  I am really looking forward to seeing what others come up with.  oh, and FYI, the rebatch just made it slightly less ugly


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 5, 2017)

How many layers of colors on the soap ( not the cells) do they have to be 3 or can it be more.?
Thanks.
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## kchaystack (May 5, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> How many layers of colors on the soap ( not the cells) do they have to be 3 or can it be more.?
> Thanks.
> Sorry for all the questions.



You can do more.  Your top layer has to have cells tho


----------



## BattleGnome (May 6, 2017)

I started an attempt today... I don't know how it's going to turn out. I have some very organic shapes in the oven right now but most seem to be single colored (fingers crossed for a successful gel). I attempted to swirl my colors (without the alcohol) for practice but was too scared they would muddle. 

On the plus side, I discovered the other day that tictac containers are PP5. So far the container doesn't seem to be melting so I'll have a nice travel soap if I can figure out how to remove it.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2017)

I decided to not use the one I thought I would use so I thought I would post it. I hope I remember to never put alcohol on top of CP again to get rid of what I thought was ash. It left this kind of scaly white feel that I can't get rid of no matter what. This happened before but I thought it was a fluke. Hot water for me from now on. 

I also made a number of layers first. I can't get the look Vicki got when she tipped her mold back, so I had to futz around to get a more interesting effect. I didn't put cells on the other layers since they are buried. Also shown, my last layer before alcohol. Sniff sniff.


----------



## dibbles (May 6, 2017)

newbie said:


> I decided to not use the one I thought I would use so I thought I would post it. I hope I remember to never put alcohol on top of CP again to get rid of what I thought was ash. It left this kind of scaly white feel that I can't get rid of no matter what. This happened before but I thought it was a fluke. Hot water for me from now on.
> 
> I also made a number of layers first. I can't get the look Vicki got when she tipped her mold back, so I had to futz around to get a more interesting effect. I didn't put cells on the other layers since they are buried. Also shown, my last layer before alcohol. Sniff sniff.



newbie, I am so sorry if you sprayed alcohol on your soap after reading my many posts about how well it has worked for me to get rid of ash. I don't get a lot of ash, typically, but any time I have a bit of batter left over I pour it into an individual cavity mold which never gels and ALWAYS gets a layer of ash. So I've sprayed quite a few bars with varying recipes and have only had success. 

I think I'll have time to try this again next weekend. I don't think I'll drop the alcohol on it. I have seen that some people who make CP spray their first layer with alcohol to help a new layer adhere. I wonder if Vicki is pouring a layer and letting it set up enough to not move, then spraying that layer before pouring a new one. Her layers are pretty thin. Just thinking here. That might be how she gets the batter to behave the way that it does. In my first try my batter was very thin and it still didn't act like hers does in the video.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2017)

Not to worry, dibbles. The alcohol treatment is well-known for ash but I have had nothing but trouble, myself. 

She left a comment that she pours one layer and then waits for it to set up before pouring the other. She said that, because she is pouring so thin, she has to pour in the morning and do the next layer in the evening or she waits until the next day. She made no mention of spraying the first layer before going ahead, but that doesn't mean she doesn't do that. I have waited a day between layers and never had problems with adhesion. If I'm at all concerned, I just spray lightly with water to soften up the top of the layer I'm pouring onto. 

I use 8-10 ounces of oils for a batch to get a thin layer. Her slab is much larger than mine so she gets more movement when she sets it back on the horizontal. That's why I have to manipulate mine a bit more to get anything but soft stripes.


----------



## dibbles (May 6, 2017)

I haven't had trouble with adhesion either without spraying. Her colors just sort of separate in cool patterns but I have no idea how it happens. I had to manipulate my base layer too. I did a second layer but wasn't sure if I could move that around or not, so only moved it by tilting the mold a bit.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 7, 2017)

My official attempt is in the oven now. You definitely need a generous slab for this technique, I'm using a 1# mold. 

Something that may or may not have made a difference: I used three colors (uncolored and two others). I spritzed th in colored batter with some rubbing alcohol befor pouring it first. I poured the other two on top and almost got one of the colors to do the bubble pop thing. (Then I ruined it while placing embeds)


----------



## artemis (May 8, 2017)

I lined my mold (cardboard box), so that part is done, at least. Maybe I'll have a chance to actually make the soap this week!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 8, 2017)

My wonderful stepson visited us this weekend, so my plans to make soap got rearranged. Love him to pieces, so I don't regret the change in my plans. 

But ... Need ... To ... Soap ....!


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 8, 2017)

I had to try the technique with MP.  It took me a while to figure out the best way.  My cells came out cool.  This week I will try with CP, and then decided which one I like better.

Thought I share little owls I made with the technique, although I think I went a little crazy on too much color!


----------



## toxikon (May 8, 2017)

Wooow I love those owls!


----------



## KristaY (May 8, 2017)

Those owls look SO cool, SunRiseArts! I'm crap at M&P so that skill level is way above me, lol. And I don't think you went color crazy, they're great as they are!


----------



## Susie (May 9, 2017)

Those owls are gorgeous!  I love the way the colors play in and out of the "feathers"!  Just stunning!

See, this is why I don't play in the MP world.  You artists intimidate me.


----------



## artemis (May 9, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> But ... Need ... To ... Soap ....!



Yeah.... I couldn't take it anymore and went ahead and made the thing. I am very happy with it. When I watched the challenge, I saw it as way to create something I could see in my head.  While mine is not flowing and dramatic, like the ones in the videos, it is almost (almost) exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 9, 2017)

Thank you all!

well I could not sleep and made my soap.  It was looking amazing, until it started to harden early and the top is a mess. I am so sad, because my cells looked good. I know what happened.  Is from using lard. It has happened before.

I took pictures, but I think I won't even post those.


----------



## newbie (May 11, 2017)

Are you kidding? We love seeing what you think is a botch!


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 14, 2017)

newbie said:


> Are you kidding? We love seeing what you think is a botch!


 

Is a bit embarrassing .....  and I do not have the time to make another one ....


----------



## DeeAnna (May 18, 2017)

Well, my one and only attempt is a wrap. This technique is too complicated to try it twice!  

I had trouble making the cells due to an ongoing comedy of errors. And most of the cells looked awful when I finally got them made, but a few turned out tolerably okay. (Yes, I meant that to be very faint praise.) 

The decorative swirly pour looked really quite nice. Nice enough that I was sorely tempted to leave it alone and not set any cells into it. But I reminded myself that I'd gone this far with this challenge project, so "in for a penny, in for a pound!" I gritted my teeth and laid those ugly cells in the wet soap batter, hoping some kind of magical things might happen. 

Ermmmm... Well, I'm still am not quite sure there was any magic happening. I've decided it is one of those projects that I can't judge until I see how the bars turn out. Until then, I keep stealing peeks at the saponifying soap and wondering whattintheh*ck this soap is going to grow up to be. :think:


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 18, 2017)

lol DeeAnna,  I totally understand ....  personally if I would have used soft oils, and not lard, I think mine would have turn out way better.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 19, 2017)

Hmm, it didn't occur to me that a high lard recipe might be troublesome. 

I used my current go-to recipe with 60% lard. The batter was as fluid as heavy cream for well over 20 minutes. 

I think the key to having a long working time, regardless of recipe, is to keep the stick blending to an absolute minimum. I'd say I did a total of 3 seconds of SB'ing, tops, per batch. It is SO tempting to buzz the soap more than this, but I force myself to stop when the time is up.

In fact this fluidity was one of the problems I had when making the cells -- it needed to be a little thicker to do the in-the-pot swirl as shown in the video for this technique. All I was getting was a muddy mess rather than nicely defined ribbons and swirls. I ended up doing mini versions of in-the-pot swirls using a large soup spoon as my "pot". I added the various colors to the spoon and poured the cells from the spoon. It worked out reasonably well.

I did not put any fragrance into the batter I used for the cells and the swirly top layer just to be on the safe side. My batter temps ranged from 95 F to 110 F -- warm enough to melt the lard fully.

Coconut Oil ... 15.0%
Sunflower high oleic ... 25.0%
Lard ... 60.0%

3% superfat
33% lye concentration
dual lye -- 95% NaOH and 5% KOH
distilled water as the only water-based liquid


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 19, 2017)

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!


2. Newbie-love me some new techniques


3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!


4. BattleGnome - I finally have more than 1 day off in a row! Fingers crossed I can get stuff done.


5. SunRiseArts - going in scared !


6.) Omneya -What's another nervous breakdown gonna do to me. They haven't killed me yet..I am in


7. Mommycarlson - this is way above my paygrade, but I can't stop thinking about it! I'm in! I think...... 


8. DeeAnna -- Okay, now I'm ~really~ curious.

9. Cherrycoke216 - I'm always the one checking in late. Come on, folks, come join us... Let's learn something new together!!!


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 19, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Hmm, it didn't occur to me that a high lard recipe might be troublesome.
> 
> I used my current go-to recipe with 60% lard. The batter was as fluid as heavy cream for well over 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you DeAnna, I did not scent my cells either.  You describe exactly what happened to me, so I really appreciate your explanation.  Gives me courage to maybe make some cells tonight again if I have time, and have another crack at it.


----------



## Saponista (May 20, 2017)

I'm really sad that I haven't had chance to have a go at this yet. My uncle unexpectedly died and I had to go to Manchester to be with my family. His funeral was on Tuesday so  I am finally starting to get back to normal. I really hope I have time in the week to have a go. I need to go and check the closing date, fingers crossed! I have made my own video for next month's challenge though so we won't be without one. I'm so sorry for not entering so far KC as it's your first challenge and I really wanted to support you


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 20, 2017)

Sorry for your loss saponista :cry:


----------



## kchaystack (May 21, 2017)

Saponista said:


> I'm really sad that I haven't had chance to have a go at this yet. My uncle unexpectedly died and I had to go to Manchester to be with my family. His funeral was on Tuesday so  I am finally starting to get back to normal. I really hope I have time in the week to have a go. I need to go and check the closing date, fingers crossed! I have made my own video for next month's challenge though so we won't be without one. I'm so sorry for not entering so far KC as it's your first challenge and I really wanted to support you



No problem Saponista.  Take care of your family first.  I think the was a bit ambitious for my first challenge, but I love the technique.  It really seems easy to me, I think many of the swirls are much more difficult than this.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 21, 2017)

Saponista -- Warm wishes to you and your family. A death of a family member or friend is always rough, but I think it's especially difficult when unexpected. I'm glad your life is getting back closer to normal.

***

KCHaystack -- I find myself thinking of ways to use the "paint swirl" technique without the faux cells -- I was sooo tempted to stop with the swirl when I did my challenge soap! I think if there was a way to do the cells right when the main soap is poured (like the painters are doing with their acrylic paints), the idea of cells might be more appealing to me. I'll admit my skepticism may well be due to my inexperience -- things like this usually seem harder to a newbie than to an experienced person. All that said, I'm glad you created this challenge and I'm glad I did it. I have learned a lot from the challenges I've participated in, and this one more than most. THANK YOU!

PS -- you shared the other day that your nickname is Haystack. I have been calling you KC for convenience in typing, but I now realize it would be polite to check with you -- Would you prefer to be called KC or Haystack or KCHaystack?


----------



## earlene (May 21, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> 1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
> 
> 
> 2. Newbie-love me some new techniques
> ...


----------



## kchaystack (May 21, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> KCHaystack -- I find myself thinking of ways to use the "paint swirl" technique without the faux cells -- I was sooo tempted to stop with the swirl when I did my challenge soap! I think if there was a way to do the cells right when the main soap is poured (like the painters are doing with their acrylic paints), the idea of cells might be more appealing to me. I'll admit my skepticism may well be due to my inexperience -- things like this usually seem harder to a newbie than to an experienced person. All that said, I'm glad you created this challenge and I'm glad I did it. I have learned a lot from the challenges I've participated in, and this one more than most. THANK YOU!



You are welcome.  I agree just pouring the top layer is really cool.  It is a fairly easy way of getting an intricate design - especially if you have a fast moving FO.  You just pour a base with the naughty FO - not color or anything, and then come back with a smaller batch of scented soap and decorate. 



> PS -- you shared the other day that your nickname is Haystack. I have been calling you KC for convenience in typing, but I now realize it would be polite to check with you -- Would you prefer to be called KC or Haystack or KCHaystack?



Ok its ok - most of the people I have dealt with online shorten it to KC.  Or my MMO buddies call me by my main character name.  I have been called much worse things, which i deserved, and answered to them.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 21, 2017)

That's exactly what I did with my challenge soap -- I tried my new NG Honeysuckle FO in the plain bottom layer. Worked perfect!

KC it is, then. Thank you!

I'm Dee to my family, and I shorten it even more sometimes to just D, so everyone feel free to do likewise.


----------



## Saponista (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone  I have just poured my top part so hopefully I will have something to enter!


----------



## dibbles (May 22, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your loss Saponista.


----------



## soap1daze (May 22, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I had to try the technique with MP.  It took me a while to figure out the best way.  My cells came out cool.  This week I will try with CP, and then decided which one I like better.
> 
> Thought I share little owls I made with the technique, although I think I went a little crazy on too much color!



These are so darling.  I've never done mandp in this technique but I imagine it takes a certain temperature to pour and to avoid the colors combining.  Is that right?

Ok you talked me into it!  I'll give this a go as I just love the videos and the beautiful artistic soaps.  Can I be number 11?  Idon't know which post to put my name on!  DeeAnna you got me with your challenge of the honeysuckle scent.  I have it and have been chicken to use it!

Sopanista so sorry to hear of your loss.  I'm sending loving and heartfelt wishes to you and to your family.

:headbanging:

Sorry ladiezz and gents I don't have enough posts to join this time around


----------



## earlene (May 22, 2017)

You can still make the soap, even if you can't enter it.  I went back to a couple of past challenges when I first joined because I wanted to learn the techniques and found the challenge threads so helpful.

If you do make the soap, I hope you share your experience, too.


----------



## artemis (May 22, 2017)

I agree! You should try it and share your results.


----------



## dibbles (May 22, 2017)

I had two tries this month. I swirled the base after pouring, which I am not sure is within the rules of the challenge, so I entered the other. The design was based on Monet's water lilies.


----------



## dibbles (May 22, 2017)

soap1daze said:


> Sorry ladiezz and gents I don't have enough posts to join this time around



There will be a next time! I agree - give it a try and post a picture.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 22, 2017)

There are some awfully nice entries in the Challenge Entry thread!!! http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=647649

I think Dibbles 100% nailed the look of agates for the cells. I love the soft water-color-y feel of the swirl layer as a contrast to the textured "agates."
I definitely get the sense of Tattooine from Artemis' entry, although if I hadn't learned about this theme, I would have imagined sand dunes along the ocean on a planet with multiple moons.
Mommycarlson's entry feels to me like planets spinning through space -- lots of movement and vibrant contrast.
The cells in BattleGnome's soap look like pale flower petals that have fallen on water. It's really cool how I can see through the translucent "petals" to the underlying colored soap.
In Newbie's entry, I can see heavy clouds rolling and roiling over my head before a major rainstorm, but I can also see this as flowing, rippling water at dusk, or molten metal being poured for some mysterious ritual or magical device.


----------



## jewels621 (May 22, 2017)

Seriously, gorgeous entries over on the entry thread. I feel bad for those who are voting! I love them all!


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 22, 2017)

Yes soap1daze!  For the owls I poured around 140,  perhaps a tiny bit hotter. 

Alright, I posted an entry. I did cut it too fresh, I guess I should have waited a couple more days, but there it is .....

I had also made this challenge with MP.  I liked it more, but my top buckled when I put the cells on top, so is why I did not post it in the other thread. Olive oil base, with wild watermelon FO, hence the colors!


----------



## Soapprentice (May 23, 2017)

I must tell you, I am very much impressed by the thought and implementation of the challenge each one of you performed..


----------



## Saponista (May 25, 2017)

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!


2. Newbie-love me some new techniques


3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!


4. BattleGnome - I finally have more than 1 day off in a row! Fingers crossed I can get stuff done.


5. SunRiseArts - going in scared !


6.) Omneya -What's another nervous breakdown gonna do to me. They haven't killed me yet..I am in


7. Mommycarlson - this is way above my paygrade, but I can't stop thinking about it! I'm in! I think...... 


8. DeeAnna -- Okay, now I'm ~really~ curious.

9. Cherrycoke216 - I'm always the one checking in late. Come on, folks, come join us... Let's learn something new together!!!  

10. Yay! I managed to get my soap made!


----------



## earlene (May 25, 2017)

Saponista, are you #11?



earlene said:


> cherrycoke216 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
> ...


----------



## Saponista (May 25, 2017)

Oops sorry earlene, I must have copied and pasted the wrong thing. I am on the iPad now but will fix when I get on the PC.


----------



## earlene (May 25, 2017)

I figured as much.  No problem.  

So my wafer cell thingies are in the oven as is the first base layer.  I don't really like the look of layered soap that much unless it's gradient color layers, although I have done some a couple of times.  But I didn't want a plain base layer, so I put a lot of color into this layer and let loose my inner Jackson Pollack.  It was fun.  I may want to take that slab and turn it upside down to the top of it is the bottom of the soap, but it may be too thin to try that without it breaking if I take it out of the mold.  So I probably won't do that.

Considering what a few of you said about making too many cells, I tried to keep the number of wafers to a minimum, but still probably ended up with more than twice what I'll need.  So maybe I'll do a double layer with wafers in the middle.  Maybe not.  There's not much time left before the entry thread closes, so I want to be able to cut these on the 27th.  I won't be soaping again tonight.  Gotta wait 'till tomorrow to continue.

I did drop ETOH droplets onto the top of the first base layer and I really really like how it made the mica shimmery on the surface.  Can't wait to see how it looks after gel.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 25, 2017)

I took my spare cells and made some individual confetti soaps just to use them up.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 25, 2017)

My extra cells were still soft enough that I could smoosh them into small patties for washing up at the sink. They look a little like confetti soap, only more rustic.


----------



## Saponista (May 26, 2017)

earlene said:


> cherrycoke216 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
> ...


----------



## Saponista (May 26, 2017)

earlene said:


> cherrycoke216 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!
> ...


----------



## Saponista (May 26, 2017)

1. dibbles - I've done this with paint - super fun!


2. Newbie-love me some new techniques


3. Artemis- I have a vision forming in my mind. I hope I have time to do it!


4. BattleGnome - I finally have more than 1 day off in a row! Fingers crossed I can get stuff done.


5. SunRiseArts - going in scared !


6.) Omneya -What's another nervous breakdown gonna do to me. They haven't killed me yet..I am in


7. Mommycarlson - this is way above my paygrade, but I can't stop thinking about it! I'm in! I think...... 


8. DeeAnna -- Okay, now I'm ~really~ curious.

9. Cherrycoke216 - I'm always the one checking in late. Come on, folks, come join us... Let's learn something new together!!!  

10. earlene - If I find motivation in the next couple of days, I will join y'all. I got pretty sick on our recent roadtrip and recovery has been slow-going.


 11. Saponista - yay I managed to get my soap made!


----------



## earlene (May 27, 2017)

My soap is done and cut.  I took some photos before the cut, but the battery in my camera was so low I can't take the cut pictures yet.  

So the cut bars, which look way better than I expected, are sitting on a rack under a fan.  I'll get some photos later after the camera battery re-charges and post in the entry thread.

Although I almost didn't join the challenge because, first I was traveling and didn't get back home until the middle of the month, and then because I came down with a powerful bad uncontrollable lingering cough didn't feel working with lye or soap batter was wise, and also I wasn't really a fan of this technique, I re-considered after the cough started to finally diminish in intensity and decided to try my hand at it in spite of all that.  I am glad I did.  Thank you for the challenge, *KC*.  It really was something new to try that I have never done before, and I was able to come up with a variation that didn't end up with the non-cohesive layers that I feared I would have and not like.  Sometimes it really pays off to try something new that one doesn't think will be worth the trouble.  It really was worth the effort.

I am really happy with how the bars look from the top, the bottom and the sides.  And I got to use my super large Boot Box Slab mold.  I really should buy a regular slab mold, and in fact have one saved in my shopping cart on Etsy, but just haven't felt the impetus to place the order yet.


----------



## kchaystack (May 27, 2017)

Thanks for playing earlene.  You have until midnight tonight to post in the entry thread, so no worries.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 27, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> Thanks for playing earlene.  You have until midnight tonight to post in the entry thread, so no worries.




Am I missing something? I thought it's May 27 now in USA?( coz I'm at time zone GMT+8 ( May 28 am 11:30 at the time being now)

Challenge Entry Thread Closes May 28, 2017 (11:59pm CST)


Anyway I'm doing a quick finish see if I can enter.


----------



## kchaystack (May 27, 2017)

I'm sorry you are right. Closes tomorrow. I've been working strange shifts for the last 3 weeks and it has me all messed up


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 28, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> I'm sorry you are right. Closes tomorrow. I've been working strange shifts for the last 3 weeks and it has me all messed up




Woohoo!!! Thanks for clarifying! ( insert weird geeky soapy dance ) :bunny:
I don't know computer engineer have to work shifts...thought it would be like a 9-5 job. It must be tiresome.


----------



## kchaystack (May 28, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Woohoo!!! Thanks for clarifying! ( insert weird geeky soapy dance ) :bunny:
> I don't know computer engineer have to work shifts...thought it would be like a 9-5 job. It must be tiresome.



Yeah if I was a developer that would be a normal shift.  But I am a support person, so I am on call and have to work late shifts when we do upgrades and maintenance on the system I have to work hours when the system is slowest.  Normally it is only one or two times a month, but the last 6 weeks has been pretty bad.


----------



## soap1daze (May 28, 2017)

Can anyone see the photos and the voting on this challenge?  I'd love to see them.  I'll put a photo in the regular photos of the one I did.  Thanks!


----------



## earlene (May 28, 2017)

soap1daze said:


> Can anyone see the photos and the voting on this challenge?  I'd love to see them.  I'll put a photo in the regular photos of the one I did.  Thanks!



The entry thread has the photos of the entries:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=63681

Voting opens tomorrow after the entry thread closes.  KC will send a link for voting to the folks who signed up for the challenge.  So only those who signed up will see the voting.

Since you couldn't sign up, but wanted to try the challenge, I think posting your photo here on this thread is fine, or perhaps you could put a link to the post in the photo section.  I'd love to see your soap.


----------



## kchaystack (May 29, 2017)

Ok survery is posted and PMs sent to everyone who signed up.  If you did not get the link and password, PM me and let me know


----------



## CaraBou (May 30, 2017)

Great soaps everyone!  And cherrycoke, I love being spaced out, thanks for the music & videos


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 30, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Great soaps everyone!  And cherrycoke, I love being spaced out, thanks for the music & videos




Haha! I just love the cool, funny astronaut with a mustache too much, I have to link it. He even take a little girl's question about how to become a astronaut very, very seriously and make practical suggestions about it. And show the kid how to pursue dreams and doesn't sound dismissive or condescending. Really a true sincere heart-warming commander.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oZT9yS2yy0[/ame]

And I just scrolled up and down so many times just to vote. This is a more advanced technique and everyone's envision and execution is terrific!!! Feels like I'm stand in the middle of a contemporary art gallery and don't know which ( postcard ) should I bring home. Hahaha!
Soap as a medium for art creation... Aren't we all the cool kids? 


Thank you KC for carrying this challenge even though having weird shifts.


----------



## kchaystack (May 30, 2017)

Tomorrow is the last day to vote and there are 2 votes outstanding! Get your votes in asap!


----------



## kchaystack (May 31, 2017)

Ok everyone, we are still at 9 of 11 responses and a 3 way tie.  I do not know who has and has not voted yet - so I will leave this up til tomorrow to see if those last 2 people vote.  If not I will announce the winner.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2017)

I will wait until the winner is announced before putting up the next challenge.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 1, 2017)

We got one more vote - but I do not want to hold up Saponista.  So with 10 out of 11 responces:

We have a 3 way tie!!!   The winners on the no-prize this month are:

DeeAnna
artemis
dibbles

Second place is earlene 

Third place is cherrycoke216

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2017)

Who came in second and third, KC?  I seem to remember that in the past, I the ties were listed for the first, second or third place spots, so perhaps you can share who came in second and third as well.  I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes, to ask.

Congratulations to the first place winners.

*Dibbles*, I really like your agates and the color choices are so fitting.  Very soothing!

*Artemis*, your Star Wars Tatooine design is so spot on.

*DeeAnna*, you managed to get odd shaped cells, which is exactly what I was aiming for, as well because I like the idea of variety in the design. Plus the bright colors you used certainly do draw the eye.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 1, 2017)

earlene said:


> Who came in second and third, KC?  I seem to remember that in the past, I the ties were listed for the first, second or third place spots, so perhaps you can share who came in second and third as well.  I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes, to ask.
> 
> Congratulations to the first place winners.
> 
> ...




Edited the posts -- 


Second place is earlene 

Third place is cherrycoke216


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 1, 2017)

Regardless of where I place in these challenges, I always receive prizes I treasure more than anything else -- having fun with y'all and learning something new. Thanks!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Regardless of where I place in these challenges, I always receive prizes I treasure more than anything else -- having fun with y'all and learning something new. Thanks!



Ditto - so ditto. I love this amazing group of people! Thank you all.

This was a challenge that pushed me in so many ways - thank you KC! The entries that came from this, once again, were so well done.


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you, *KC*. And thankyou to each and every one of you who voted and participated, as well.  I am honored to be in such fine company as all of you and for my entry to come in so close to the excellene of *Artemis,* *DeeAnna* and *Dibbles* is truly an honor!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks kc, I really enjoyed this challenge and it was a really different new technique to try with so much potential. When I have more time I am definitely going to revisit this! I hope you will host some more challenges with us  

Congratulations to all the winners, you all did a fantastic job!


----------



## Soapprentice (Jun 2, 2017)

Congratulations guys!!! Awesome effort everyone!!


----------



## artemis (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks, guys! That was fun. This sort of technique makes you have to think of soap as an artistic medium. Which is a little weird if you think about it too long.  I do think I will give the swirling part a try again. In fact, my soaping friend back home wants this to be our project when I visit this summer.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jun 2, 2017)

Are you guys serious? I think you voted cool astronaut Chris Hadfield, David Bowie, & R.E.M.!!! I think everyone's skill set shines through soap canvas, and is better skill level than me, be it envisions,pouring technique, color scheme, design elements, and makes a really thin fluid acrylic cell pour. I'm mesmerized by the talented people here. You all are my Sensei ( Japanese: teacher ) and I look forward to learning from you. 

Congrats winners and each and every challenger! We tackle down another new technique TOGETHER!!! :bunny:
There's a William Faulkner quote goes like this: " Always dream and shoot higher than you know you can do. Do not bother just to be better than your contemporaries or predecessors. Try to be better than yourself."  And I think this is what SMF challenge stands for. ( though we still have voted our favorite three.)

And now what's next challenge?


----------



## earlene (Jun 2, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> And now what's next challenge?



Peacock swirls!


----------

